# Little man gets a Shoveler



## tkyklr1 (Jan 25, 2015)

A pair of shovelers flew in he got the drake and I missed the hen. The first thing he said was I'm having it mounted. Im very proud of him he's hung in there with me all year and taken this one and a drake woodduck.


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Jan 25, 2015)

Awesome bird! Tell little man congrats!


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 25, 2015)

Great pic and congrats to him


----------



## mattech (Jan 25, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 25, 2015)

Heck Yeah!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 25, 2015)

Purty duck! Congrats to the lil' fella!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 25, 2015)

Heck yeah!!!


----------



## The Horned Toad (Jan 25, 2015)

Man that would be a good one for the wall right there.


----------



## jdthayer (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 25, 2015)

Colored up good!


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 25, 2015)

very nice bird.  I'm still looking for my 1st shoveler.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Jan 25, 2015)

That's awesome.


----------



## birddog52 (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah buddy glad the little fellar got him a grinning mallard


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Jan 28, 2015)

Great smile and a beautiful morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2015)

That's awesome!


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Jan 28, 2015)

Good JOB Dad! and congratulation young man.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 28, 2015)

Congrats to him


----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 28, 2015)

good bird, great memory!


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Jan 29, 2015)

That's awesome!!!' I hope my son has the bug to go


----------



## tkyklr1 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks guys for all the nice comments. He has read all of them and thanks you also.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 30, 2015)

How about putting that one on the wall, stud of a spoonie


----------



## tkyklr1 (Jan 30, 2015)

It's going to the taxidermist tomorrow.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 30, 2015)

tkyklr1 said:


> It going to the taxidermist tomorrow.



Nice, that is a great one right there


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes Sir, he'll never forget that SHOT!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 31, 2015)

Suweet!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 31, 2015)

You need to frame that picture


----------



## Devildawg17 (Feb 3, 2015)

Congrats to the little man.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 4, 2015)

Congrats to him!
That pic would be on the wall also if it were me. Great pic.


----------

